# Brand new PCU computer starts for 1 second then shuts off



## Deadibri (Aug 26, 2011)

Hello everyone

I bought a cybertron computer off my friend yesterday and all it needed was a new pcu, I took the pcu out and got it checked and it was shot, so today I went out and bought a coolmaster 500w extreme power i Installed it and at first the computer didn't run only the power light showed then after screwing around I got it to turn on but it goes on the off ? I can't get to post or bios and Im so frustrated can someone help? On the side this is my first time installing a pcu so I don't know if I missed something


----------



## Deadibri (Aug 26, 2011)

Heres my video showing what happens http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zd1bar6PyZI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

PC Specs?
Pre-Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built-Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.

The PSU you purchased is very poor quality and not 80+ certified.
Online builders , i.e. Cybertron, commonly use low quality PSU's to increase profit and when those PSU's fail they commonly damage other hardware.
Did the original owner offer any type of guarantee? 
I would suggest a bench test using a good quality PSU with sufficient power for the hardware.

Remove EVERYTHING from the case.
Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! 
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 or 8 pin power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------

